# Changing AIRES from Los Angeles to Houston --- Change of Address



## stevemusacco2487 (Nov 22, 2021)

I contacted the Los Angeles Consulate by email (see message below). Hopefully, they will be able to answer all my questions. Since I now live in the Houston consulate's jurisdiction, I need to renew my Italian passport through the Houston consulate, which expires in February 2022. If they send all my documented files from Los Angeles to Houston, then my adult daughter can also apply for Italian citizenship in Houston, without documenting the entire file again, for herself and daughters as well.

Please let me know if anyone in this forum has any additional information on how to proceed, after reading my message below to the consulate's office in Los Angeles. I don't want to have to go through the entire process again on my daughter's behalf to find, arrange for and submit the entire set of documents like I did the beginning. That really does not make any sense at all go through all this time and expense twice. Besides, I no longer have any of the paperwork/documented files I originally submitted to the Los Angeles consulate. I moved many times in the last 7 or more years.

My email to the consulate's office in Los Angeles....

Subject: Change of Address in Order to have AIRES Changed from Los Angeles to Houston

I found this document for a change of address for my current residence in Texas. I have 3 questions related to have my AIRES changed from Los Angeles to Houston.

Question #1: Is the attached document still okay to submit for change of address?

Question #2: Will the completed attached change of address document be sent to this address, 1900 Avenue of the Stars suite 1250, Los Angeles, CA 90067.

Question #3: Once my change of address is approved will my case file in the Los Angeles Aire be sent to the Houston Aire.

Thank you very much,


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree, it's difficult but that is exactly what your daughter will have to do if she does not live in the jurisdiction of the Los Angeles consulate where you applied and where your file is kept. The Los Angeles consulate will not forward your file to Houston. All that Houston needs to know at this time is that you, personally, have moved into their jurisdiction -- and you should have contacted them within 30 days of moving into their jurisdiction, but your entire file stays in Los Angeles.


----------



## stevemusacco2487 (Nov 22, 2021)

You wrote: "All that Houston needs to know at this time is that you, personally, have moved into their jurisdiction." 

But, do I still need to provide a written notification to the Los Angeles Consulate of my change of jurisdiction in Houston, or do I have to provide written notification to both jurisdictions, or only Houston? The reason I ask is because I will be applying for a new passport in the coming months. My current Italian passport expires in February 2022.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Italian citizens are required to notify each consulate jurisdiction they reside in after 30 days. If you resided in other consulate jurisdictions before Houston but after Los Angeles, you were supposed to contact all of them after you had arrived. At this point for Houston you should make contact with that consulate by phone and they will then give you instructions. Most likely they will ask for a phone number to call you back and confirm that you are where you say you are. You should not contact Los Angeles yourself. Houston will take care of this. You can check on the Houston consulate website as well.


----------

